
Drugs, sleeplessness, isolation: the downside of being a dance musician - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/jul/26/djs-touring-mental-health-drugs-sleeplessness-isolation
======
zxv
I was a musician on the road for a year and a half straight with only one week
off. After a year into it, I could sleep sitting up anywhere. But it's not the
same as sleeping in a bed. 8 hours sleeping sitting up only feels like three
or four hours of sleep.

The chronic insomnia led to chronic fatigue syndrome, and the compromised
immune system meant I got colds, flu, etc. twice a month on average. It now
takes multiple sleep meds plus exercise before bed to sleep, but thankfully,
maintaining good sleep reversed the chronic fatigue symptoms.

Being on the road now provides a stark perspective on life. I can always tell
when it's time to change jobs. Anytime going on the road with a band starts to
sound appealing, it's time to change jobs.

